# FS: 6" Silver Arowana [Quick Sale]



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking for a quick sale. $40 obo.

I bought 2 Arowanas for a good deal from a friend. One of the members here wanted to share the cost with me and was supposed to pick up, but has decided to keep silent after I bought the fish.

I dont mind keeping them both, but the smaller guy is getting out-competed for food by the bigger arowana and the Tin Foil Barbs, so if someone can rescue him from my tank soon, it would be good karma for you and good home for the fish.

PM me if interested. 
Pickup Only.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wish I have a bigger tank for him!


----------



## gil83 (Mar 5, 2011)

i just started a new set up with my 70 gallon tank. Planning to upgrade later on to a bigger tank. im interested in the arowana. is it available for viewing? if so, email me at [email protected]. thanks


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

PM'd replied to. Email sent.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

trade ya my fire eel


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

lol. PM'd you


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

still available


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

last bump. if no one wants him, I am keeping him.
Already relocated to another tank.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Friendly bump. 40 bucks for an arowana is cheap guys. I think


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

its OBO too...
thanks for the bump.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this wild caught or captive breed?


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

a pic maybe better to help your sale.


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Is this wild caught or captive breed?


if i remember, he told me it was captive breed...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I have no idea if it was wild caught or captive bread. I bought this from another member as I was getting a good deal if I buy both of them. I can ask him and find out, but since he is into exotic stuff, I would assume its wild caught, but I cant be sure until i contact him.

I will upload a picture sometime soon. I'm too busy with my other "life priorities" right now. *The fish is perfectly healthy, no gill curls, or drop eyes*. He was beat up a little bit aka torn fins which are now healing fast since he is in a different tank.

Thanks for the queries.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Trade for a bichir?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Trade for a bichir?


would love to, but my wife hates them. lol
I bought one last month without her knowledge/consent and I was forced to sell him back to someone else within 2 days...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

just an update. The fins on the guy is healing up nicely. He will be in mint condition in the next 3-4 days. Once he hits that, the price will go up to normal pricing.


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

what kind of arowana it is? is golden or asian? is still avail? 
pls pm me at [email protected]
thanks


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

jozzybdv said:


> what kind of arowana it is? is golden or asian? is still avail?
> pls pm me at [email protected]
> thanks


Its a silver arowana. Mine looks 95% like the picture below. The only difference is it has some damage in fins.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

how bad is the fin damage?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

ok guys, I have decided to just keep the arowana. He is doing much better in the 155Gallon tank.
closing thread.

BTW jay, the fins are 95% healed as of today.


----------

